# Fer marrada



## megane_wang

Hola !

Llegiu bé el títol, eh? A veure si tindrem un accident  

Estava cercant la forma de dir "fer marrada" en anglès, però no m'acaba de convèncer el resultat. 

Per exemple: 
Vull anar d'aquí a Vic *sense fer tanta marrada.*

En castellà seria:
Quiero ir de aquí a Vic *sin dar tanto(s) rodeo(s).*

En anglès trobo "*detour*" com a traducció de _*rodeo*_, però trobo que el registre és més neutre. 

Entenc que *"to beat around the bush"* vol dir el mateix que _rodeo_ quan et refereixes a que algú està parlant per parlar, però no té el sentit de desviació geogràfica de _marrada_ ??

A algú se li acut una forma més "col.loquial" de dir-ne, d'això ??

Gràcies!!!!


----------



## ernest_

Hi ha _roundabout_, que té els dos sentits, però vés amb compte que és un adjectiu. Si l'utilitzes com a nom vol dir una altra cosa, crec.

“We have taken a terrible roundabout road.”
“He asked me, in a roundabout way, if he could have a salary increase.”


----------



## xarruc

There's an expression regarding "going round the houses" - though you may want to search/post this in the English only forum to clarify its use and colloquialness - I'm a bit hazy on it.

There aslo the term "back roads" which are those that not "main roads" that locals often use - unlikely to be signposted clearly. You can say, "I want to keep off the back roads". Again it wouldn't be a bad idea to confirm how widespread this is in EO.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Gràcies a tots dos, i pel consell de comprovar-ho al fòrum d'anglès. 

Això d'anar "round the houses" té la seva gràcia, perquè en el meu exemple "d'aquí a Vic...", també tindria sentit literal.

Vejam què en trec, de tot plegat !!


----------



## Mei

Ostres! Una altra expressió que no coneixia.... gràcies megane!!

Salut!

Mei


----------



## sept69

Hola Megane.. 
doncs no sé què dir-te.. però et deixo això (meu granet  )
"Vull anar d'aquí a Vic *sense fer tanta marrada."*
*"I want to go from here to Vic straightly on"*

sds


----------



## xarruc

"I want to go from here to Vic *directly*"

"I want to go *straight* from here to Vic" (encara que aquest té més el sentit de temps, (vull anar-hi sense fent cap cosa (com dinar, p.ex.) entremig).

No es pot posar "straightly on".


----------



## sept69

xarruc said:


> "I want to go from here to Vic *directly*"
> 
> "I want to go *straight* from here to Vic" (encara que aquest té més el sentit de temps, (vull anar-hi sense fent cap cosa (com dinar, p.ex.) entremig).
> 
> No es pot posar "straightly on".


 
ja deia jo.... 
una latre:
I want to go from here to Vic as directly as possible
sds


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !!

Feta la consulta que suggeria en Xarruc, i perquè qui llegeixi aquest fil en algun moment futur sàpiga com ha acabat la cosa, sembla que, _the winner is...._

*Fer marrada -> To take the scenic route  *

_I want to go to Vic, without *taking the* *scenic route*... _

_We're a bit late because... hmmm... *we took a scenic route*._

L'opinió més generalitzada és que *"go around the houses"* normalment es fa servir en d'altres contextos, per indicar que es parla o es fan coses donant voltes i voltes sense anar a parar enlloc.

Moltíssimes gràcies per la inspiració.

Salut !!!


----------



## xarruc

Damn it! - I knew there was another one lurking in my mind, I just couldnt get it though!.

No sé perqué però em sembla més natural a dir:

_I want to go to Vic, but not by *the* *scenic route*... 

_No puc explicar-ho.


----------



## megane_wang

_



I want to go to Vic, but not by *the* *scenic route*... 

Click to expand...

 
YES!! THANKS AGAIN  _


----------



## sept69

bravo megan!!... mho "apunto"
bon dia


----------

